# Jezza annointing



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Yay I managed to get a couple pictures of Jeremy annointing 










It's a shame this one is a bit blurry


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Awwwwwwwwwwwh buba!!!!!!! <3


----------



## twilight (Jun 19, 2011)

:thumbup1:bless his little heartxx kaz:thumbup:


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwww they are better pics than i managed to get of Jamie annointing!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Sarah+Hammies said:


> Awwww they are better pics than i managed to get of Jamie annointing!!


ooo where did you buy your playpen? x


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> ooo where did you buy your playpen? x


Thats one of those multi coloured ones from PAH. I have just had to replace my old one because the hinges that held it together broke! I use a wipe clean table cloth to cover the floor just in case Jamie fancies peeing and pooing everywhere, he's a poo machine! :lol:


----------

